# US looking for trades series 1



## Lare (Nov 23, 2015)

I have these duplicates card numbers to trade;

2,6,11(pending trade),16,18,23,28,44,51,53,54,69,71,72,75,87

I'm in need of the following cards;

3,4,5,8,9,10,12,15,17,19,20,22,24,25,26,31,33,38,43,45,46,48,49,50,52,55,58,59,62,63,65,66,67,68,70,73,74,76,79,80,84,85,86,89,91,93,99

Mail within the states would be great. Cards are fresh out the pack, undamaged. 

Thanks for trades!


----------



## Starlightt (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm not exactly sure how this works but I have some cards on your list that you need. All my card are fresh out of the package 

Edit: I have 33, 67, 74, and 93 (may have some others ill have to check)


----------



## Lare (Nov 24, 2015)

did I have any 4 cards you need?


----------



## Maeka (Nov 25, 2015)

I need 006 Resetti and 023 Cheri. I'm willing to trade 022 Leonardo, 024 Kyle, and 052 Poppy for them. PM me if interested!


----------



## Starlightt (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok so I got ride of some I originally said, but I bought more packs the other day and now I have different ones to offer. Also what are you're trading rules for special cards? Is it 1 for 1, or 2 for 1 like 2 reg for the 1 special? I have 45 Octavian, 59 Nate, 63 Mint, 73 Flo, and 93 Bertha. Please PM and let me know because I keep forgetting to check this post


----------



## ThisGirlsGreatPerhaps (Nov 26, 2015)

I can trade you 20 and 25 for your #11. PM me


----------

